# Joining barrel staves



## Bellygirl80 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello all, I am a fairly new member and also fairly new to woodworking and have a question on joining wine barrel staves. I would like to know your guy's opinion on best method to join the staves together? I want to join them longways to make some craft projects. I would be joining 3 to 4 together. would doweling them be the best or is there a better method? If I do dowel them how do I go about it to get them lined up exact? Also what is the very best adhesive to use to join wood together? Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's a well fitted joint used for interior use regular wood glue would be the best adhesive. The edges of the wood would need to be machined on a jointer. This can be done with curved wood by keeping the crown side of the stave against the fence. Just use more care if the contour is holding the guard open too much.


----------



## Bellygirl80 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks Steve, Just one question, does the edge need to be run on a joiner so it fits together good or to clean it up for the adhesive?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Bellygirl80 said:


> Thanks Steve, Just one question, does the edge need to be run on a joiner so it fits together good or to clean it up for the adhesive?


Both, the edges need to be completely raw wood and fit together well before clamping them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*jointing the edges*

Trying to joint a bevel on a curved piece will be almost impossible using a typical jointer. I would use either a hand scraper or a block plane to freshen the edge. You won't be changing any of the surface, just cleaning it up.

A hand scraper would be the easiest. 
http://www.rockler.com/cabinet-scra...tm_term=1100005088523&utm_content=Top Sellers


----------

